# matrimonio conjuncti usque ad finis ab sol



## Leenie

We have just bought a new home and there is a stone engraved on the fireplace that reads:

matrimonio conjuncti usque ad finis ab sol

Can someone tell me what this means??

Thanks!


----------



## walnut

Hi Leenie and welcome to the WR Forums 

It seems to be latin, so I'm moving this thread to the Other Languages Forum.

Ciao, Walnut


----------



## Leenie

Thank you!


----------



## JJchang

that sounds like "the marriage will last until the end of days"...


----------



## Whodunit

Leenie said:
			
		

> matrimonio conjuncti usque ad finis ab sol



In my opinion, it sounds like a gravestone for a couple:

For a united marriage until the end away from the sun/day/light.


----------



## JJchang

come on, it's not necessarily a gravestone....


----------



## Whodunit

JJchang said:
			
		

> come on, it's not necessarily a gravestone....



Ni hao JJchang,

But what about my translation? Doesn't it fit on a gravestone?


----------



## JJchang

ni hao to you too, whodunit,
it does fit on a gravestone. I personally find that statement quite cheesy for home decor.
(I'd prefer "you will enjoy potato" in Latin engraved on my fireplace, at least that's amusing) 
Anyway, that's the meaning of the phrase...


----------



## Anne345

is not it 

"matrimonio conjuncti usque ad finis ab solo" ? 
united by marriage until at the end (united) by ground


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> is*n't* it
> 
> "matrimonio conjuncti usque ad finis ab solo" ?
> united by marriage until at the end (united) by ground



If so ...

"matrimonio con*i*unct*us* usque ad finis ab sol*e*" ?

My dictionary says the following:



> *sōl,* _sōlis_ _m_ ...



Just for the record ...

it's "consonantic declension" like labor, rex, or civitas, so let me decline it:

sg.:
sol
solis
soli
solem
sole

pl.:
soles
solum
solibus
soles
solibus

After all, it should be "a sole", because "a" is a preposition before consonants and h, and "ab" is one before vowels. Got it?


----------



## Leenie

I'm glad to see that you are finding humor in the engraved stone on my fireplace. It might interest you both to know that the couple that built the house is now divorced!!!!  My husband and I knew that the stone was related to marriage, but are not fluent in Latin by any means. That you for your help- and that gravestone idea gave me a good laugh! It is befitting of the couple that wrote it!  

Leenie


----------



## Anne345

solo singular ablative from solum, i, n


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> solo singular ablative from solum, i, n



Well, may I ask you to decline "solum", please?


----------



## Anne345

2nd décinaison, as templum ! 
sg
nom. voc. ac. : solum
gen. : soli
dat. abl. solo
pl. 
nom. voc. ac. : sola
gen. : solorum
dat. abl. solis


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> as templum !



NO!

My dictionary always suggest the genitive singular, and this time it said "solum, solis", okay?


----------



## Anne345

Change your dictionary ! 
from Perseus
solum#1 the lowest part, bottom, ground, base, foundation, floor, pavement, site 
solô neut abl sg 
solô neut dat sg


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> Change your dictionary !
> from Perseus
> solum#1 the lowest part, bottom, ground, base, foundation, floor, pavement, site
> solô neut abl sg
> solô neut dat sg



WRONG!!!

Scroll down until you see "3. mixed declension":

http://www.economicexpert.com/a/Latin:declension.html


----------



## Anne345

I know how decline "sol solis" but I am speaking about "solum soli" which belongs to the second declension. Do you really read my posts ?


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> I know how decline "sol solis" but I am speaking about "solum soli" which belongs to the second declension. Do you really read my posts ?



Well, okay, you're probably right about the declension. I persisted in "sol", and I'm sorry about that. But once again, "solum" doesn't make much sense in the original post, does it?

solum
soli
...


----------



## Anne345

They will remain united after death, in their tomb, under ground. Less poetic than in thesun, but more realistic !


----------



## Whodunit

Anne345 said:
			
		

> They will remain united after death, in their tomb, under ground. Less poetic than in thesun, but more realistic !



I have to give up here.


----------

